# CAPERUCITA NO SE PERDIO EN EL BOSQUE



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE HERMOSO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bonitas fotos LIA, gracias por tomarte el tiempo de fotogafiar la Lima diaria.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonito thread, como los que Lía nos tiene acostumbrados. Y el título muy original


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Están muy buenas tus fotos Lía  Muy bonito el lugar, cuanto verde!!


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*lindo bosque El Olivar....*

yo hice un htread de este bosque pero con el clima de invierno , que tambien tiene su encanto.Tambien les tomé
fotos a estos perritos , aunque hay mas.
Que lindos perritos , ojalá no venga Cruela DeVille a hacerles alguna maldad...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por las fotos,,espero tener el gusto de conocer ese parque, que es más que un parque, muy pronto.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos Lía, deberías ponerlas en el thread de ciudades y rascacielos en Latinscrapers.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muchas gracias son ustedes muy amables*

también me gustaron los perritos, muy formales ellos, parecían ladies y lords, disciplina inglesa:lol: 
Ayer vi en el programa de Jaime Bayly que cumplió la promesa de barrer una calle en San Isidro, con el actor Christian Meier EL ZORRO (hijo del alcalde), y lo hicieron en el Olivar, es decir en el mismo sitio por dónde pasé y tomé fotos, que pena que ayer no estuve por ahí, creo que lo hicieron bien temprano.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lia, tu thread es excelente, por eso me he atrevido a copiarlo en Ciudades y Rascacielos... pero le cambiè el nombre para hacerlo mas adecuado al foro internacional...... (perdóname!!!!!)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mmm...pero ya sabes Vane, muy pocos postean en los threads de Lima...los cuento con una mano.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Limeñito said:


> Muchas gracias por las fotos,,espero tener el gusto de conocer ese parque, que es más que un parque, muy pronto.


No conoces el Olivar?? No pues! Todo limeño debe conocerlo, al igual que el Parque de La Exposición. Es bien chévere como Lía lo acaba de mostrar.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

El árbol de olivo jamás me ha gustado me parece tristetón y melancólico. Si hubieran sido almendros o cerezos.. woooow !!! tendriamos un trocito del Edén en Lima. No obstante El Olivar es un parque precioso. 
Gracias por las fotos Lía, muy lindas.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*PRECIOSO..PRECIOSO THREAD... El Olivar es el "oasis" de Lima !!!!*

Lía anda preparándote porque si ó si,allí haremos Tai Chi... El Olivar está cada vez más lindo,es un lugar precioso.. Creo que el sueño de todo forista es vivir en una casita de cuento allí.. Realmente está precioso el Bosque... bien cuidadito,ordenadito... las construcciones modernas no han deteriorado el lugar,al contrario,han encajado plenamente.. Mi adorada Iglesia de la Vírgen del Pilar...preciosa como siempre !!!!.. La laguna donde Bratzo hacía el tunning preteen ... ja,ja,ja... ya me imagino las "sacadas de mugre" en los triciclos !!!.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yo pertenecía al "post teen bikers club".. pero bueno,allí si era a nivel de Monarks.. la tercera parte de mi promo de colegio vivía en El Olivar,así que esas calles las he azotado sin piedad alguna.. Lía...los perros maravillosos...dan ganas de hacer catchascan con ellos y revolcarse por los jardines con ellos.. eso que terminas bañado con baba de perro... :lol: :lol: :lol: me encanta...me encanta...ya me verás en esas faenas.. perros & gatos son mi adoración...
Bueno.. nuevamente alabando éste precioso thread.. Lía..eres una campeona del click !!!!!.. ídola !!!!... soy un "liamaniático" !!!!... :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El olivo es muy bucólico....*

JuanCa : comparto la opinión en que el olivo es melancólico.. pero estar "con mal de amores" y pasear en invierno por El Olivar...es lo máximo !!!!.. para mi era un bálsamo caminar lentamente por esas vereditas,rodeado de tanto olivo,sentarme en una banca,verlos...hacernos cómplices de nuestras cuitas..el parque & yo !!!!.. Definitivamente es un BOSQUE ENCANTADO !!!!..
Gracias Lía por éste paseo maravilloso !!!!... 
*SOY UN "LIAMANIÁTICO"... y tú ???*



pacolam said:


> El árbol de olivo jamás me ha gustado me parece tristetón y melancólico. Si hubieran sido almendros o cerezos.. woooow !!! tendriamos un trocito del Edén en Lima. No obstante El Olivar es un parque precioso.
> Gracias por las fotos Lía, muy lindas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

pacolam said:


> El árbol de olivo jamás me ha gustado me parece *tristetón* y melancólico. Si hubieran sido almendros o cerezos.. woooow !!! tendriamos un trocito del Edén en Lima. No obstante El Olivar es un parque precioso.
> Gracias por las fotos Lía, muy lindas.


Existe esta palabra?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*"Tirstetón"... un árbol triste y tet...*

Si J3r3m1... existe esa palabra según la DRAE :
*"Tristetón... estado de ánimo muy triste.. ejemplo : sauce llorón"... *... Y recorría por los olivos tristetones"... 
Recuerda que JuanCa vive en la Madre Patria y bueno.. allá todo es aumentativo.. "culebrón,querendón,gitanón".... 
bueno...pero tampoco es para echarse a llorar... 


J3R3MY said:


> Existe esta palabra?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mmm...pero ya sabes Vane, muy pocos postean en los threads de Lima...los cuento con una mano.


exacto....en Latinscrapers desprcian mis threads.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mmm...pero ya sabes Vane, muy pocos postean en los threads de Lima...los cuento con una mano.





sebvill said:


> exacto....en Latinscrapers desprcian mis threads.


Pues no hay peor labor que la que no se realiza!!!!!!!!

 Y a tí Sebvill te adoran en latinscraper.... solo dèjate el cabello largo de nuevo:nuts: 

Lía!!!! espectacular y yo tambièn soy una Líamaniática!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

pacolam said:


> El árbol de olivo jamás me ha gustado me parece tristetón y melancólico. Si hubieran sido almendros o cerezos.. woooow !!! tendriamos un trocito del Edén en Lima. No obstante El Olivar es un parque precioso.
> Gracias por las fotos Lía, muy lindas.



Muchas gracias a todos, también a Vane por mudar el foro a los latinos, no creo que te desprecien sebas, que eres un genio tomando las fotos con tanta rapidez, y te salen lindas. Postearemos pocos en estos foros, pero he visto que hay más, vean la cantidad de visitantes anónimos que tenemos. Yo particularmente no visitaba los latins, yo me iba a ver fotos de tal o cual país, así como las de Argentina, Chile, etc.
Dodi, no sabes como me haces reir.
Friend he visto tus fotos preciosas, bueno, mi imagino que los perritos irán variando con el tiempo, además SE SUPONE QUE YA ESTAN ADIESTRADOS, AUNQUE LA GENTE A VECES NO TIENE TIEMPO DE SACARLOS Y PASAERLOS, BUENA LABOR LA DEL "PASEADOR Y ADIESTRADOR".
pAcolam que estamos en OTOÑO, lo árboles se ponen tristes...El Olivo no me parece para nada triste, las aceitunas me encantan, aparte de ser muy buenas para la salud. Son árboles que abundan en los países meditarráneos, por eso que en España se usa mucho el aceite de oliva, y ni que decir de Grecia que la base de sus comidas típicas son las aceitunas u olivos.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> pAcolam que estamos en OTOÑO, lo árboles se ponen tristes...El Olivo no me parece para nada triste, las aceitunas me encantan, aparte de ser muy buenas para la salud. Son árboles que abundan en los países meditarráneos, por eso que en España se usa mucho el aceite de oliva, y ni que decir de Grecia que la base de sus comidas típicas son las aceitunas u olivos.


Es un árbol relativamente pequeño de tronco gris y raíces sobrepuestas (efecto ultratumba) sus hojas son verdes-blanquecinas y perenne (el otoñó no le afecta, en lo más mínimo)
Con esto no quiero decir que, el parque El Olivar no me gusta (todo lo contrario, me encanta) simplemente digo que el árbol del olivo no me gusta (ni en el mes de Noviembre, con sus aceitas y sus flores blancas)
Por último…. a caballo regalado; no se le mira el diente. Esos árboles fueron regalados por España, asi que los tenemos que seguir ciudándolos.


----------

